# Why do adults vape?



## Hooked (17/6/18)

@JurgensSt started an interesting thread about whether kids should be allowed to vape. A comment was posted that we should first understand the psychological reasons. 

My question is: why do *adults* vape? Most of us have used vaping to quit smoking which is excellent, but why are we still sucking on flavoured dummies years down the line?

It will be interesting to hear your thoughts ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (17/6/18)

To get nicotine?

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Adephi (17/6/18)

If I can give my 5c worth. Only been off stinkies for just under 6 months so can't really say about long term.

But smoking was as much a habit as it was an addiction for me. Especially while driving. I had to have something in my right hand. At one stage I was just driving with a unlit cigarette between my fingers because it felt right.

I think once somebody get to 3mg nic you are very close to kicking the addiction. But the habit might be harder to get away from.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Hooked (17/6/18)

Personally, I think it's an oral fixation. I progressed from chain-smoking to chain-chewing (Nicorette) to chain-vaping. 

Question is - what is the reason for an oral fixation? There isn't a one-size-fits-all reason. I could, if I really wanted to, go into therapy (been there, done that) pay a psychologist a fortune for him to listen to me and say nothing, or I could talk to my dogs and vape, for a fraction of the cost. I rest my case!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/6/18)

I vape because of the habit and also because of the same reason I eat sweets,cakes,chocolates ect...
It tastes yummy.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (17/6/18)

RichJB said:


> To get nicotine?



At the beginning, when one stops smoking - yes. But, after a few years of vaping, I'm quite sure that if we wanted to, we could give up the nic. If we wanted to. I certainly don't!


----------



## Hooked (17/6/18)

Adephi said:


> If I can give my 5c worth. Only been off stinkies for just under 6 months so can't really say about long term.
> 
> But smoking was as much a habit as it was an addiction for me. Especially while driving. I had to have something in my right hand. At one stage I was just driving with a unlit cigarette between my fingers because it felt right.
> 
> I think once somebody get to 3mg nic you are very close to kicking the addiction. But the habit might be harder to get away from.



Good point, @Adephi. And habits are hard to break, aren't they?


----------



## Hooked (17/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I vape because of the habit and also because of the same reason I eat sweets,cakes,chocolates ect...
> It tastes yummy.



@Clouds4Days Yes, it is yummy! If all flavourings were banned (G-d forbid!) , I wonder how many of us would continue vaping?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (17/6/18)

For me it's the flavours, I have a massive sweet tooth and vaping has helped me keep that incontrol.

Before I was consuming massive amounts of sugar, a few spoonfuls in my hot beverages, eating several chocolates/packets of sweets daily, at least 1.5l of coke a day. Now all of that has been reduced significantly.

Vaping has helped me kick 2 unhealy habits! 

Another point you could make is the hobbyist side of it, my dad enjoys fiddling with his motorcycles, my mom scrapbooks, I content myself with mixing juices, setting up atties and fine tuning my vape experience.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Halfdaft (17/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Clouds4Days Yes, it is yummy! If all flavourings were banned (G-d forbid!) , I wonder how many of us would continue vaping?



I think it would die down in a big way, except for the guys that REALLY like their tobaccos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (17/6/18)

Adephi said:


> I think once somebody get to 3mg nic you are very close to kicking the addiction. But the habit might be harder to get away from.



@Adephi Actually I've done the opposite. I started vaping at zero and 3mg (alternating with every tank) but I find that I really need my nic. So my wake-'n-vape coffee is 6mg (unless only 3mg is available), then I vape 3mg throughout the day, but with a few vapes of high nic in between for a turbo-charge.


----------



## Hooked (17/6/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> For me it's the flavours, I have a massive sweet tooth and vaping has helped me keep that incontrol.
> 
> Before I was consuming massive amounts of sugar, a few spoonfuls in my hot beverages, eating several chocolates/packets of sweets daily, at least 1.5l of coke a day. Now all of that has been reduced significantly.
> 
> ...



@Halfdaft Customs You are so right about it helping to control a craving for something sweet. I'm diabetic so I shouldn't eat sweets, chocolates etc. and if I'm really craving a chocolate, I just have a chocolate vape!


----------



## Raindance (17/6/18)

Allow me to nerd out a bit here.

Not going to quote newtons laws here but keep them in mind, they apply to everything, including behaviour. A universal truth is that everyone and everything will always choose the path of least resistance. The only reason life itself, in all its forms, seems to defy these rules is the pursuit of pleasure. The latter not necessarily being an increase in well being but also presents itself as the relief of discomfort.

The underlying motivators of behavior could be physiological and/or psychological in nature and decisions are based on the age old question "What is in it for me?". Will this make me feel better in body and/or mind.
Therefore the reasons for vaping are very similar to those for smoking. Belonging to a social group, relief of boredom (fidgeting, keeping hands busy) and addiction to a chemical substance.

Removing only one of these motivators does not necessarily guarantee the behavior will cease. Thus bringing my chemical dependency to an end may not cause me to stop vaping as there is the social and activity aspect which will remain. As a matter of fact, these non addiction motivators may in fact dilute my resolve to stop using nic in my DIY as I now see it as an added "pleasure" of vaping and no longer as my reason for vaping.

My motivation for quitting smoking was health related, I can see little motivation for quitting vaping. Why should I? What would be in it for me?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## craigb (17/6/18)

I used to smoke for one fundamental reason. Believe it or not, I enjoyed it. 

Then it sank in just how dangerous it was for me, so now I vape for one fundamental reason. I enjoy it. 

Justifying my vaping in reference to smoking helps legitimize it in terms of legal frameworks, but as an individual human being I feel it's my unequivocal prerogative to enjoy whatever I want to enjoy, as long as a) it harms nobody else and b) it is an informed decision.

Condition b) is also why I prefer CAP V1 sugar cookie & custard concentrates

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (17/6/18)

One can pursue the hobbyist side, keep your hands busy, satisfy an oral fixation and get great flavour from a 0mg vape. Without nic, I suspect most vapers would stop. I certainly wouldn't continue to vape in the absence of nic. Wayne reduced his nic to zero quite easily but then said there was no point to vaping. So he adds just a bit of nic now. I think most would feel the same way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (17/6/18)

Habit! I have a habit of wanting to smoke when I am stressed out or anxious. So normally I will finish a 30ml in a week normally, when I am stressed or anxious it becomes 60mls in a week!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/6/18)

Interesting question @Hooked. I suppose the are various reasons why I vape. 

First one - and what got me started- is my health - my own concern and also that of my youngest daughter specifically. 

It feeds my previous addiction without killing myself at the same time. 

I no longer harm those around me with secondhand smoke and our home is a much more pleasant space to be in. 

It has become my favorite hobby - mixing and building and trying out new kit. Thoroughly enjoying it.

I enjoy the camaraderie and friendships built up since I joined the vaping community. Just think @Hooked - we might never have met of it wasn't for vaping 

It gives me an opportunity to help others - one of the things that make me tick. 

I'm sure there is more to it than this, but this is what springs to mind. 












Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/6/18)

O - I forgot to mention - I'm saving so much money now that I no longer smoke 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (17/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Interesting question @Hooked. I suppose the are various reasons why I vape.
> 
> First one - and what got me started- is my health - my own concern and also that of my youngest daughter specifically.
> 
> ...



@RenaldoRheeder I agree with you about friendships and camaraderie and as you say, we would never have met if it weren't for vaping. And what fascinates me about vaping is that age doesn't matter - there's a common interest. The other day a young guy - early twenties I guess - came to chat to me when he saw me vaping. He wouldn't have done that if I weren't vaping and it was just great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (17/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I'm saving so much money now that I no longer smoke



After your posts the last few weeks in the vape mail thread..

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/6/18)

Adephi said:


> After your posts the last few weeks in the vape mail thread..
> 
> View attachment 135745



That's my story and I stick to it 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (17/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> That's my story and I stick to it
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Ah, that's what you tell the wife.. I'm with you on that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/6/18)

Adephi said:


> Ah, that's what you tell the wife.. I'm with you on that one.



I'm afraid you are on your own there mate - I'm the handbrake (not very effective, but still) rather than her. 

I can't even show my wife some of the stunning mods on the forum - she would encourage me to buy it. 




Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/6/18)

I vape because it relaxes me mostly and perhaps that's why I actually never crave or eat sweets... also just the devices interest me more . I like gadgets which is the hobby side of vaping


----------



## Silver (18/6/18)

This is a great thread @Hooked - thanks for starting it

Why do I vape?
Good question

I started vaping to see if I could stop or at least reduce the smoking. I was astounded at how easy it was to stop smoking altogether. Thanks to @Twisp and their original Clearo in Oct 2013.

My intention after that was to cut down on the nic (you can do that with vaping) and see if I could stop vaping altogether. Well that was my intention... and still is.

But then I got caught up with this forum - and enjoyed the whole hobby side of vaping - and still am enjoying it thoroughly. 

I absolutely LOVE my vaping. A strong tobacco in the mornings with a cup of coffee. A refreshing fruity menthol on a hot day. The anticipation of firing up a new juice and seeing what it will taste like. And then all of you on the forum. I just love reading what you all up to - and it amazes me how great the community spirit is here.

So long story short, if it wasn't for the hobby side of things and the plethora of ECIGSSA enthusiasts, I probably would have cut down the nic and tried to stop vaping. I've just delayed that because I am enjoying it so much!

I suppose I could cut down my nic level a bit. Maybe I'll do that later this year... 

For now (and for the last few years) I'm just so grateful I found vaping and made the switch from smoking. Am very happy about that!

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## aktorsyl (18/6/18)

Adephi said:


> After your posts the last few weeks in the vape mail thread..
> 
> View attachment 135745


Now I have a craving for LA Noire again. More so than nicotine.


----------

